# Suggestion for colours for MAC Eye Shadow Palette for NW20



## prettyinpink88 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm making a 15 MAC eye shadow palette and I'm not sure which colours i should put in it. I'm NW20. I have shroom, all that glitters, woodwinked, satin taupe, honey lust, sable and carbon. I want a variety of lid, highlight, crease and outer v colours. Do you have any suggestions what other colours i should buy to fill up my palette?


----------



## flycrazysxycool (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I would get rice paper, bamboo, honesty, green moss, vanilla, gesso, knight divine, shadowy lady, prussian, fig 1., naked lunch, creme de violet, sushi flower, trax, hush, print...just to name a few..


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 1, 2010)

Same question as usual: what about your hair and eyes? I need to know the colours to suggest some eyeshadow!


----------



## January (Mar 1, 2010)

I echo the other replies, it would be good to know your eye color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have some good shadows so far... I would also suggest:
Twinks, Stars N' Rockets, Blanc Type, Dazzlelight, Soft Brown (great to blend out colors), Beautiful Iris, Sweet Lust, Swish, Nocturnelle, Handwritten, Mystery


----------

